# erosion control blankets



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

pepsi3656 said:


> How long is it before i take up the erosion control blanket after the grass starts to show up through it


Never...it'll degrade naturally...especially if you mow over it.

I believe it's called a germination blanket.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> believe it's called a germination blanket.


It's called erosion control because that is what it's for.

Pepsi,
Just out of curiosity, how did you come to use this?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

downunder said:


> It's called erosion control because that is what it's for.
> 
> Pepsi,
> Just out of curiosity, how did you come to use this?


Same thing.

http://www2.dupont.com/Garden_Products/en_US/products/seed_germ.html

http://www.truevalue.com/content/expertadvice/QuestionView.aspx?con_id=6568

http://www.agriculturesolutions.com...ct-and-Frost-Blanket-6-x-250/flypage.tpl.html

What's the point of erosion control if you're not germinating seed to hold the ground down securely with roots?


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I put in around a dozen 8' X 100' Excelsior blankets on my property from when I had major landscaping done.

I had 220 yards of dirt brought in ( yes 220 ) to make my lot much more usable ( terracing ect.) and then lucky me , here come the torrential rains.

I used the wood fiber type and they sure saved the day only lost a couple 

of yards of dirt.


Three years later and they're still are plenty of traces of the mono filament

grid work left but the UV will eventually dissolve it all.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

From DuPont:


> It’s easy to use
> 
> Prepare your lawn surface, add seed and fertilizer, and then cover with DuPont™ Garden Products Seed Germination Blanket. You’ll see results in weeks.
> 
> ...


Rake it smooth, sow the seeds, cover with straw, irrigate and I see results within one week. Maybe it's just me.

True Value:



> using seed germination blankets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The term "germination blanket" comes from the generic FAQ. Search the site for "germination blanket" and you will find that there is NO such product.


Agriculture solutions:


> Crop Protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got to be kidding. This is not even close to the same thing. Note the menu- Crop, Frost, ...


How about some scientific .edu information instead of marketing:
http://www.mt.nrcs.usda.gov/technical/ecs/plants/technotes/pmctechnoteMT47/conlusion.html


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

These are for *erosion*. Common sense should tell anyone that if it is on the ground covering the seed, it will most likely help with germination due to moisture retention via shading the soil (i.e. plain old mulch effect), keep the seed from washing away, etc.

http://www.erosioncontrolblanket.com/

http://www.eastcoasterosion.com/index.aspx

http://www.strawblanket.com/prod01.php
100% agricultural straw
Degradable thread
Single photodegradable or biodegradable netting
Provides erosion protection for up to 12 months
Best for 3:1 slopes or less
Best for low flow channels
Spec sheets for:Regular Duration or 90 Day or Biodegradable, 12 month

http://www.ectc.org/what.html
Erosion Control Blankets are effective for soil stabilization on steep to moderate slopes, new landscaped areas, and drainage swales and ditches that are to be planted or seeded. Additional desirable attributes include:

They increase water infiltration into the soil. 
When used with a seed mix, they protect the mix from being eroded during heavy rainfall or wind. 
They increase the retention of soil moisture to promote seed germination. 
Most importantly, they reduce soil erosion. 
I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL!

For your own information, check the sites that I posted and you will clearly see "germination blanket" called out and that they are used for erosion control.

What's the point of just "erosion control" if you're not planting/germinating seed?

Duh!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> check the sites that I posted


Uh, that's where I got the info that I pasted. Notice the info identified as from DuPont, etc. Didn't recognize it? Anyone who would use a "germination blanket" to get greener grass sooner on flat ground (which is what is shown in the DuPont site) is wasting money *IMO*. 

And the sites I posted clearly call out erosion control. So?:whistling2:



> What's the point of just "erosion control" if you're not planting/germinating seed?


Federal and state law for reducing sediment displacement and deposits into state waterways. So if the soil stays put, then the seed doesn't wash away and germinate down the road in the ditch somewhere, leaving you with bare soil in violation of erosion and sediment control law. Then you have to deal with stop work orders, fines, etc. That has nothing specific to do with germination. Germination is not required by law, stabilizing the soil is. Hence erosion control products. However, if you put seed out and it germinates and covers the soil and prevents it from washing away, then that is a nice by-product and has met the requirements of federal and state law and the contractor (and all of his employees) gets to keep working.



> they are used for erosion control.


Folks "use" things "for ..." all the time. Saw someone "use" a hammer for a screwdriver last week. Got the screw half of the way in, then drove it the rest of the way with the hammer. It wasn't sticking out of the wood anymore. Some people use cold beer for heat exhaustion and blood pressure. Almost any process has a secondary effect. I could dig up red Ga clay and call it a "germinating mix" if I put seed in it. Ever noticed the "germination rate" on a seed container? The lab takes 100 seeds, puts them on a paper towel, keeps them moist, and counts how many germinate. X out of 100 equals X percent germination. So Bounty makes agricultural germination products? I don't think so.

So, go to a real landscape products supplier and ask for whichever one you want. Or go to the big box stores and ask the kid with the cell phone which one you need.

And none of this answers the OP's question. IMO. Unless he really did have a germination blanket.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

downunder said:


> Uh, that's where I got the info that I pasted. Notice the info identified as from DuPont, etc. Didn't recognize it? Anyone who would use a "germination blanket" to get greener grass sooner on flat ground (which is what is shown in the DuPont site) is wasting money *IMO*.
> 
> And the sites I posted clearly call out erosion control. So?:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Dupont calls it a germination blanket that can be used for erosion control, with seed of course. In fact, the words "Germination" and "Blanket" can be seen at least 5 times next to each other on this website, but nothing mentioned about "erosion control blanket."

http://www2.dupont.com/Garden_Products/en_US/products/seed_germ.html


----------



## landlocked (Sep 11, 2010)

*Beware - can damage mower*

We used this product on a small section (one germination blanket) of our yard in the fall. We did not mow that area until spring. Here are the two SIGNIFICANT and COSTLY problems we've had:

1) in the spring, we had several birds become intangled in the netting when they attempted to pluck the remaining blanket fibers from the ground to use for nest materials. We were able to free one bird but the others died struggling in the netting....yuck  We tried to remove the netting but it was interwoven into the turf.

2) our 2 yr old Honda mower had to have a transmission overhaul and be resealed, etc. after the "biodegradable" monofilament became wrapped around the shaft....*a $150 repair! *

*I'll be contact Dupont!*


----------

